# De-miting sheep



## BlueMoonFarms (May 19, 2013)

Ok question, I have been using a powder to kill the lice and bugs like the vet said, however im not sure if its working or not.
Do you know if the powder is effective at all?

It was suggested to use Ivermec 1% on them like we do for the goats, do you know if Ivermecton 1% can be given to them, and how to weigh the sheep without a scale?
And if not, what can we give them to kill the mites? De-worming is not really an issue since they have an excellent parasite resistance, but I do want to get rid of these evil little bugs.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 19, 2013)

Sucking lice are treated with injectables.
*Injectables are of no use in biting mites/lice.*
However, spraying with a low pressure pyrethrins concentrate will kill biting and sucking mites/lice.

I honestly think the powders are a waste of time.

You can use the frontline spray with _"fipronil"_ on goats so I think it'd be ok on sheep. It is very residual and effective. The pyrethrins is not very residual. The pyrethrins needs to be repeated every 10 days til they are gone. The frontline spray is pricey but lasts better and IMO is more effective.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (May 19, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Sucking lice are treated with injectables.
> *Injectables are of no use in biting mites/lice.*
> However, spraying with a low pressure pyrethrins concentrate will kill biting and sucking mites/lice.
> 
> ...


How can I tell which kind the sheep have? A scraping? 
When I check them I dont see anything, every now and then they itch themselves, but apart from that they are really not doing anything drastic like the goats were.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 19, 2013)

I would do the spray as it will kill either.
Use a disposable glove and really rub it in.

The ones that our Jacobs had a while ago were so freaking small you really couldn't see them. They looked like a dust piece... took the vet and us to stand there watching for 15 minutes to really see. :/

The fipronil is great stuff... $$$$ though!

It is made for dogs and cats so you can use it on the pyrs too for flea tick stuff... kinda a bonus.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (May 19, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I would do the spray as it will kill either.
> Use a disposable glove and really rub it in.
> 
> The ones that our Jacobs had a while ago were so freaking small you really couldn't see them. They looked like a dust piece... took the vet and us to stand there watching for 15 minutes to really see. :/
> ...


Awesome! I can do that 
Thanks Southern!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 19, 2013)

Yes the powders don't seem to work worth anything!!!  I use a pour-on pyrethrin, works like a charm on them all (bugs)!!


----------



## SheepGirl (May 19, 2013)

What makes you think they have mites or lice? An occasional itch does not mean they have external parasites; my sheep scratch themselves every now again and rub against their shelter and the fence but they are external parasite free (except for ticks which they seem to pick up a lot).


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (May 20, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> What makes you think they have mites or lice? An occasional itch does not mean they have external parasites; my sheep scratch themselves every now again and rub against their shelter and the fence but they are external parasite free (except for ticks which they seem to pick up a lot).


Because the goats had them :/ I hit them with the powder and the ivermec inject which fixed them up really good.
I treated the sheep with the powder only since im not sure what else to give them, and so far there not itching much.
Everyone is sheered down so I know that helped. 

Also, the ear tag, is there anyway I can get that thing off of my one ewes ear? She keeps trying to scratch at it and it looks so weird on her


----------

